# Legends Series Don Pepin Garcia - Yellow Cigar Review - Very good for the price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I won a 5'er on an auction site about 9 mos. ago, and they've been resting in my humi since. I lit one up last night with a glass of Aruban rum. Us...

Read the full review here: Legends Series Don Pepin Garcia - Yellow Cigar Review - Very good for the price


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a 5'er on an auction site 9 months ago, and they've been in my humi ever since, so i decided to light one up last night with a glass of Ar...

Read the full review here: Legends Series Don Pepin Garcia - Yellow Cigar Review - Very good for the price


----------

